# cantalopes



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine are getting big, how do you tell when they are ripe enough to pick and eat?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

First, look at the color of the melon. There is a netting pattern that covers the second layer of rind. Look through the netting to determine what color is underneath. If it looks green behind the netting, the cantaloupe is not ready for harvest. If the rind behind the netting is a yellow or cream color, the melon is ready to be picked.

If the color looks right, press gently on the stem to see if the melon detaches. If it slips off, the melon was ready to be picked. If the melon resists slipping off the vine, let it sit for another day and check it again.

Also, cut back on the water a week before you pick them to concentrate the flavor/sugar.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> If the color looks right, press gently on the stem to see if the melon detaches. If it slips off, the melon was ready to be picked. If the melon resists slipping off the vine, let it sit for another day and check it again.
> 
> Also, cut back on the water a week before you pick them to concentrate the flavor/sugar.


This^


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!! They are still green colored under the webbing. I will soon cut back the watering.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't cut back too soon. Wait for the color to start changing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good advice....especially cutting back the water. Hard rains will really dilute the flavor. I've been known to cover mine before a rain to try to keep water away....but it normally doesn't work.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

this apply to watermelon too? Growing some sugar baby myself now...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes Charlie, watermelons benefit as well...


----------



## teufelhunden (May 29, 2010)

Color is a great indicator. There is also a curly vine??? where the stem attaches to the melon. When this dries up, ready to pick. Works for both cantalopes and watermelons. Also, the cantalope will smell sweet when ready as well. Good advice on the watering. Will have to try that, thanks!


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

For me they're hard to grow this year, I planted the second week of April, the blooms fell off twice before they pollinated and set fruit. I was ready to tear them out and plant something else and in the last few days they set fruit and they're about the size of a softball. The vines are blooming abundantly and the bees are busy, maybe I'll get a good crop of cantaloupes..


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Picked the first 3 this afternoon & found one that either a **** or possum got... Set the trap for tonight using the remains as bait. 

If it gets another one, I'll break out the 'heavy artillery' and it WILL be dead the next morning...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It's just amazing to me how the critters are able to tell when the melons are ripe. Amazing and frustrating.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> Good advice....especially cutting back the water. Hard rains will really dilute the flavor. I've been known to cover mine before a rain to try to keep water away....but it normally doesn't work.


If you get rained on just softly turn them back and forth daily till the ground dries to avoid mildewing.


----------

